# gnash or gnash-devel...



## hermit (Dec 22, 2009)

hi folks,

till now no flash on my system...and i really need it!

1-*WHY*is gnash so heavy? so buggy...
2-which to install:gnash or gnash-devel?

somebody tell ur experience
how's possible adobe didn't make support for bsd?


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 22, 2009)

hermit said:
			
		

> hi folks,
> 
> till now no flash on my system...and i really need it!
> 
> ...



I have gnash and for me is okay (FreeBSD 8.0)


----------

